# MARVEL STUDIOS DOCTOR STRANGE on Digital HD Feb. 14 and Blu-ray� Feb. 28



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> BRING HOME THE MYSTIFYING, MIND-BENDING JOURNEY
> 
> *MARVEL STUDIOS’ “DOCTOR STRANGE”*
> on Digital HD Feb. 14 and Blu-ray™ Feb. 28
> ...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

here's a few clips to wet the appetite for the release in 2 weeks!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and a few more teaser clips before my review comes out in a few days


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw this movie in the theater when it came out and I was very impressed. Great special effects and great acting. Overall, a great movie. Worth getting once it is available on blu ray.


----------

